# Foto an ein gescanntes Bild aus einem Comic angleichen



## zulu (30. April 2005)

Hallo,
Ich wollte für einen Freund ein Comic in Photoshop machen und dazu seinen Kopf in eine, aus einem Comic gescannte, Grafik einfügen! Jetzt sind dort keine gefüllten Farbflächen sonder die beim Druck entstehenden Bildpunkte. Nun meine Frage:
Gibt es eine Art und Weise bei Photoshop den Kopf durch eben solche Bildpunkte darzustellen
Wäre um eure Antworten sehr dankbar

mfg zuLu


----------



## akrite (30. April 2005)

...tja, das ist mit Photoshop ohne Filter recht mühsam, idealerweise würde ich das Bild tracen (nachzeichnen) - das geht z.B. mit Illustrator, Freehand, CorelTrace und Flash. Dann kann man das Bild (Vektorgrafik) skalieren um es den vorhandenen Größen anzupassen...

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## McAce (1. Mai 2005)

Klar gibt´s die Möglichkeit dazu  und zwar nennt sich der Filter Farbraster
den findest du unter Filter => Vergröberungsfilter.


----------

